# Lilah and Leia's waiting thread!!!



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

:clap::wahoo::stars::leap:Yay! Our last two does are due in one week and I wanted to make them a kidding thread! We love these girls so much and can't wait for all the little black babies. I though I should make them a kidding thread!

First doe up is Lilah (because she is oldest ). She's a 4 year old Nubian doe and this is her 4th kidding. She has had twin does, a single doe, and
buck/doe twins in past years. She is bred to our buck Obadiah and is due on 4/21/13.

Next (and last) is princess Leia. She is a special home raised Nubian giant and is 3 years old, 3rd kidding. Has had twin bucks and buck/doe twins. Also bred to Obi and due on 4/21/13.

The first three pics are Lilah, 4th and 5th are Leia, and last is the sire, Obadiah. We tried to clip up the does for kidding, but (of course) the clippers broke :GAAH:. Anyone want to guess how many are in there? And boys/girls?


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

the four year old single
the younger one 3


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Lilah: Buck/Doe Twins
Leia: Doe/Doe/Buck Triplets

I love your buck by the way!! Good luck with kidding


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

StarMFarm said:


> Lilah: Buck/Doe Twins
> Leia: Doe/Doe/Buck Triplets
> 
> I love your buck by the way!! Good luck with kidding


Thank you! He's quite a handful, but I love him too


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Moved the girls into the same pen and started to get things ready. They are just laying around like fat whales who cant stand any longer!!! Especially Leia. I hope Lilah doesn't have a big single buckling :sigh: She had difficulty pushing out a 7 1/2 pound doeling a few years ago. And trips would be great for Leia!! Her daddy came from quads.

Still no udders for either. At least when they come in, we wont be able to miss it! Can't wait!!!!! 6 days!!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

StarMFarm, 

Lilah: Buck/Doe Twins
Leia: Doe/Doe/Buck Triplets

Is EXACTLY what I am guessing!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

It's day 146 today! I think they will wait all the way till Saturday, when it's not windy, and it's sunny and warm, and everything's calm.... And we are _gone _for 24 hours because of our Relay for Life event.... Lol doe's code for sure 

Udders are starting to get a little bigger and girls are getting fatter and fatter. One question- does didn't get their CD&T shots this pregnancy. What kind of effects can that have on the babies, if any? Our first girls were fine, I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Udders are filling up BIG TIME for the girls! Day 150 is either today or tomorrow and they are getting very close  We are back now so we definitely will not miss it (I hope...)! Let's see those does  
:kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred:


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Good luck. I am also waiting for my Mosa to go. She is so ready.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you  Oh yea Mosa!! Our does need to call each other and make an agreement to have their kids  Good luck to you also!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I will consider today to be 150. Leia's udder is very nice and full, but not tight. She _barely _has her ligaments :clap:!! Lilah's udder is filling more now, but she still has ligaments. Both are happy, lively, non-laboring tanks that need to birth soonray: !!!!!! I really hope they don't go past tomorrow


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Updating the update: Lilah's udder is tight and ligaments are almost gone. Leia's udder is nearly tight and "ADIOS ligaments"!!! For the second time... . Can you say "Night checks"? Lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Night checks! Prayers for a good delivery


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Good luck!!! Hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Alright, nothing yet. I checked several times in the night and they were fine. Forgot to check my cat though and woke up to four kittens !! Now Lilah is in the shelter, pawing, moving around, pawing some more. She was walking around the pen every time I checked on her last night, restless. Hoping first-stage labor  ! Leia is miserable but no labor yet


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

~~~~~labor vibes!~~~~~~

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks!!! Both in the shelter in first stage labor! Leia is getting up/laying down and Lilah is pawing. Should be by the end of the day


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

C'mon girls, you can do it! We want to see what you've been hiding in there


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Lilahs water broke, gotta run!!!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Yay!!! Happy kidding!!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Help! Lilah had a single buckling, he's okay kinda weak, temp was low, warmed him up, got him to nurse his colostrum. Lilah is fine.

Leia broke her water 1 hr ago and no progress. I went in to my elbows and it was really lumpy UNDER the surface. Didn't feel kids. Called vet he hasn't called back. Doe is not pushing & she is miserable. Don't want to lose her or the kids. Suggestions!!!!!!???????!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Are you sure she did not kid somewhere and left the baby? You went in and felt no baby or anything? What about the placenta? :shocked:


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Was she pushing or having contractions before you went in? Did it seem like she had started hard labor yet?


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hope everything is ok?!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Vet came out, I obviously don't know what to feel for ..... 1st baby breech, TRIPLET FREAKING DOES!!!!!!!!! All doing so well, momma is fine! AAAAAA I cant breathe cant breathe cant breathe!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU GUYS!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is wonderful news. Congrats, but now we need pictures.

WOW that vet was fast.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Pics!!!! Congrats!

(Jealous) I want triplet does!!!!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh congrats.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome!! So happy that everything ended up ok!! Congrats on :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you guys!!! I will post in birth announcements. Everyone is fine, buckling and oldest/smallest doeling are Selenium deffiecient but are starting to stand and have nursed. They are indescribably cute


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Phht. Lucky duck you. I got 5 boys this year and NO girls at all. *sigh*

Congrats!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Aww I'm sorry  Hoping for does for your little Alice!!  We never thought in a million years that we would get triplet does. Last year, the same buck gave us triplet bucks soo... He redeemed himself, I think.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Haha, thanks! LOL, I actually don't know if Alice is pregnant. She was stuck with our little 3 month old ND buckling, and so I guess we shall find out if he needed a stepladder or not! 

3 of those boys were single rams (we breed sheep). The WHOLE point of getting sheep was to produce milking ewes, so this year was very disappointing. We are now getting rid of all of our sheep, we just can't afford to keep feeding them.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

You can milk ewes ? Wow, you learn something new every day!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yep!


----------

